# Possible scammer



## TheBlade (Jun 30, 2011)

Many of us who cross over to Morocco from Algeciras get our tickets from Carlos at Viajes Normandie. He gives an excellent service. But a word of warning.

He will change Euros into Dirhams at a rate of 10.50, which is not as good a rate as you can get in Morocco, but has the advantages that it's handy, and they take any surplus back at the same rate when you return. I decided that it was worth my while changing all my Euros, as I would probably have a big surplus on our return.

When we got back Carlos wasn't in the office, so I handed the young lady 8,000 dirhams, she played with her calculator and gave me 720 euros. I queried it, so she used her calculator again and when she'd finished she showed me the screen... 720.000. I left the office and was scratching my head down the road and couldn't work out how she could get that figure, other than by multiplying by 0.09, a figure that wasn't mentioned anywhere.

Are you keeping up? Anyway, I went back in and challenged her again. She did the same trick and again showed me 720.00.so I grabbed the calculator, put in 8000 and divided by 10.5. Answer... 761 and a bit. She handed me the extra 41 euros with a stoney face and not a word of protest or apology.

From the proficient way she repeated the trick I drew the conclusion that she'd done it before. And I can't escape the suspicion that she would have trousered my 41 euros. I did express my displeasure, but should have asked to see Carlos, who seems a jolly decent chap and I'll get my tickets from him again.

Just thought it would be worthwhile informing others to be on their guard.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks.
Noted..... But I think we will be changing in country..
Does seem wherever you go you have to be on our guard...


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_she would have *trousered* my 41 euros_

Just me being silly as usual - but perhaps she would have frocked, dressed or even skirted the money? 
Even bra-ed it?!

Full marks to you for being on the ball - most of us wouldn't have the instant brain power to calculate the conversion rate accurately in the heat of the moment.

I suspect you learned the skills from haggling with the Arabs.


----------

